# Category 0



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Are they worthless? Should I avoid a tractor with it? Are the implements available and are hey more expensive ?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They are just downsized from a Cat I because they fit on a smaller HP tractor. I had a Cat 0 with a couple attachments on my Case 446 years ago. That was a sweet little unit. The nice thing is the 3 point lift. You can also get a sleeve hitch adapter and have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kinda depends task at hand..small attachment etc. easier to get in tight areas,just couple extra or passes maybe needed tho..

Common sense used can save $$'s.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

I own an acre and think that Cat 0 would be perfect but I'm just concerned about availability, durability and price of Cat 0 implements.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

SOME Cat I will adapt. You just have to change the pin size. The biggest concern is the spread between the pins....will your hitch stretch. I think they're priced accoringly....just don't know what's available out there.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I just checker over HERE and they have a good selection at moderate prices.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have an array of sleeve hitch attachments that gets the job done. They are readily available out there.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Thank Argee. I have some sleeve hitch attachments...how do they compare to Cat 0 attachments?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Some are cheaply made...some are heavy duty. Basically, the good ones are 3 pt converted for use as a sleeve hitch.


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a Sears ST16 [made by Roper] with a cat 0 and I love it. A few companies made cat 0 attachments besides Sears, but there are a ton of them on Craigslist if you keep your eyes peeled. Honestly, I have a moldboard plow and a disc for mine and they are bullet proof. I have snagged 100 pound rocks with my plow before (and got the front of my tractor off the ground when it hooked it) and not even dinged my plow. I am sure it varies by brand, but mine take a ton of abuse and stand up strong under it.


----------

